# Cheap Source for T8 48" 10000K Bulbs



## Patchworks (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone know of a good source for some cheap T8 48" 10000K Bulbs?

Thanks,

g


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Home depot would work


----------



## Patchworks (Dec 20, 2008)

supersmirky said:


> Home depot would work


Home Depot sells the 6500K bulbs and I run those, but I'm looking to add in some 10K and Home Depot doesn't sell those! At least not at my stores.

g


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Patch. I think you are right.

Check here...they are really cheap

http://www.1000bulbs.com/


----------



## Patchworks (Dec 20, 2008)

supersmirky said:


> Hi Patch. I think you are right.
> 
> Check here...they are really cheap
> 
> http://www.1000bulbs.com/


I wasn't able to find any 10000K Bulbs. Again, I found 6500K but not the higher bulbs.

Did I miss something?

g


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Patch...sorry, I thought I saw it there.

After looking around, I have found suburbanreef.com has some 10k's for $15

Here is a link
http://suburbanreef.com/items.aspx?cat=1&header=154&type=10

DrsFosterSmith has some too but they are more. $22.99

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+8066+4508&pcatid=4508

Fish.com has some for $8.99 by Zoomed

Try those out....that should work better for you than my earlier posts


----------



## wmsvn (Oct 22, 2008)

supersmirky said:


> Patch...sorry, I thought I saw it there.
> 
> After looking around, I have found suburbanreef.com has some 10k's for $15
> 
> ...


thanks, I'm looking to replace my bulbs too.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have some Philips Advantage 850s for sale, $7 each. They are probably one of the most efficient T8 bulbs around. Great peaks in the blue and red.










PM me if interested.


----------



## Patchworks (Dec 20, 2008)

Newt said:


> I have some Philips Advantage 850s for sale, $7 each. They are probably one of the most efficient T8 bulbs around. Great peaks in the blue and red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From my research, those appear to be a 5000K bulbs, Right?

I'm looking for 10000K bulbs.

g


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes they are 5000K. A 10000K bulb will have very little red light. Bulbs in the range of 4100K to 6000K are better suited for planted tanks.


----------



## Patchworks (Dec 20, 2008)

Newt said:


> Yes they are 5000K. A 10000K bulb will have very little red light. Bulbs in the range of 4100K to 6000K are better suited for planted tanks.


I understand, but I'm trying to add some 10K bulbs in to get rid of the Green Glow in the tank. I already get 6500K bulbs for $2.

Thanks,

g


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Not all bulbs in that kelvin range have the green hue. It is very typical for 6000 to 6700K; especially the cheaper made bulbs with a low CRI. As with any bulb purchase you need to first get hold of the spectral output graph and see what the bulb emits.

Beware of the Coralife 10,000K:
And the AllGlass 10,000K:










They both have that green spike.


----------

